# Sticky  List of Rhinestone systems and Rhinestone software



## sunnydayz

It was decided since there are so many new options available for doing rhinestones, that it would be a smart idea to have one central sticky thread to start with, with a list of all of those available, and links to each one.

If I miss any and someone notices, please feel free to add it  Or let me know and I can update my initial list. 

Rhinestone Software available:

Digital Art Solutions Stone Stencil
Price depending on if you already own certain parts such as CoCut pro. For this system, since they give different discounts, its probably best to call and get a quote directly from them.

Here is a link about how this software works:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t69578.html

Roland R-Wear Rhinestone system
I am not sure of features, or pricing on this one,
But I do know there are a few users of this one here
and maybe they can fill in What I am missing 
Here is a thread on this one:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t83374.html

ACS studio from Accugraphics.
This is a software that works only with their own cutters, or graphtec CE5000-40, and -60.
The price point on the ACS software is very reasonable, and looks to have been lowered down to $399 on sale.

Here is a link concerning this one as well 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html

Graphtec has now come out with a new software called IdesignR, which appears to be very similar to the ACS software. It looks like it is built by the same company Cadlink. There price is very similar, a bit less at $349. I am not positive but I think it is missing a couple of the key features that ACS has. 

Here is the thread that has been started for that one 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95112.html

Cadlink also sells signlab 8, which is the same platform as the ACS and IdesignR, but has not been customized for doing rhinestones. Designs however can be made with it, as I have tested the demo myself to see. This software maybe an option for someone who has a cutter that the above softwares do not work on because of driver issues, such as drivers not being available. You can see this software at cadlink.com. The price listed on thier site for this one is $500.

Here also is a great thread with some tutorials for those that want to use their current corel draw and illustrator softwares 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html

Now on to The Rhinestone Machines, or systems.
These are packages that are sold with Machine and software in a bundle.

Digital Art Solutions Stone stencil cutter package. 
Again there is not as much known on this one as far as price, due to different discounts that are given customers, but they do have complete packages including software and cutter. 

I will again refer to the above link, as it is the most current one on this system.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t69578.html

Accugraphics has several different systems available from low price options to higher price options. 
It is up to the consumer to decide which option is best for their needs and what they want to accomplish with them.

The have a couple of 15" cutters, one being the Maxx and the other being the Falcon. The price point is quite different on these two machines, so it really does fit two different budgets . 

Here is the most prominent link on those two machines:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t81507.html

They have a couple of different 24 cutters as well, one being the Maxx version and the other being the Eagle.
Again there is a fairly large price difference that will fit two different budgets here.

Here is a link of comparisons on the Maxx and Eagle versions :

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t78625.html

There are also a couple of intersting threads about another system they sell that is called the KNK. It is basically the Maxx machine (with a different blade holder I believe) and a software that does not have the hatch fill options. It also does have different licensing to the software. Here is a link for the comparison and testing on that.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92851.html

Another new software that is available now and new just this January is Funtime and Winpc2010. Both are based off the same software by signmax, but the winpc2010 has a few more features and more drivers available. Funtime will work with the Knk Maxx cutters as well. Here is a thread about this new software
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456.html

Roland also has a complete cutting system with their Rwear and engraver, the EGX, that is a true engraving system and not a cutter. So the option is there to do much more then just cutting rhinestone templates with this one  I am not sure on the price point on their system, but maybe someone can add that to this thread.

Here is a link for that one as well :
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t66917.html

Here also is a link of people using the GX24 for cutting rhinestone templates if you are curious if this is also possible: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t91382.html

There are also the bigger Camms systems. Now these machines are for the serious rhinestoners  They are for making the transfers automatically and not dealing with templates that need to be filled manually.
The one that I have heard the most about here, and at printwear shows is the DTG Cams. They have two different models, one more expensive then the other.



Since I cannot find threads dedicated directly to those machines, I will post a link to the vendor if you would like to request more information on them. Here is a link 
CAMS Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine for Hotfix Rhinestone Motifs and 
Rhinestone Equipment. Those are both their east coast and west coast distributors.

Lastly a list of some threads that have some great supplies that will be needed to make these rhinestone masterpieces 

These are different threads that members have contributed their suppliers and sources for things such as Rhinestones, Rhinestuds, and template making materials. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93018.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93879.html

I wanted to come back and add another software that has become quite popular lately which is:

Funtime and Winpc2010. They are both similar softwares but the winpc2010 works for more cutters and has some additional options than the funtime. Here is a link that has a ton of info on it. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456.html

Hopefully this thread will get you pointed in the direction that is most geared towards your budget and your goals  Enjoy the Bling, but remember to do your research well, to make sure to get the best option for you.

Edited to add:

To make sure things stay fair, I intentionally left out the vendors of these systems, where there are multiple sellers, as this thread is meant for people to get the information on each system. In the threads I have linked to, you will be able to find vendors, but lets please keep this thread to the information of which machines and software are available for educational purposes


----------



## Buechee

You don't have a link to the companies? These all go back to the forum.


----------



## heattransfers

BobbieLee, You did a great job! It's so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## muneca

oooh, i am so glad i found this. reading through thread now. i just started introducing rhinestones designs to my collection. 

thanks all!


----------



## sunnydayz

Buechee said:


> You don't have a link to the companies? These all go back to the forum.


Because for some of the systems there are many suppliers, I felt it best to let the members find those themselves  I just put this thread together for reference of the systems and the info that is available here on each one, and then to let the members take it from there


----------



## Coco-Teez

It is very obvious that it took some time to put all of this information together. 
Not to mention that this is EXACTLY what I needed today since I scheduled this entire day to research this very topic. What a time saver! 

So THANK YOU, your time and effort are very much appreciated!


----------



## Guest

Ioline has come out with one called the Crystal Press. I purchased this system about 2 weeks ago and so far it is easy and the tech support is great.
Vanessa


----------



## Guest

The Ioline Crystal Press is not on this list. I think that would be helpful. I have purchased one and could use some networking on it.
Thanks, Vanessa


----------



## corakes

Vanessa - are you happy with the ioline crystal press ?
I was thinking about it.... but so far I couldn´t find anybody to ask how they like the machine....
I know it isn´t that fast - but it could make things much
easier....


----------



## Guest

The more I use it the more I like it. The tech support can't be beat. I am not the least bit sorry I bought it. It has really added to my embroidery business. If I can be of help in anyway, let me know.


----------



## JuliZ

Vanessa - what is the price of ioline crystal press?


----------



## Guest

I gave $6500 which included the design studio software that goes with it which you do not need to have if you have another graphics program that you are used to. That does not include the shipping.


----------



## JuliZ

Thanks for reply. I sent them several e-mails... but they don't want to contact with me.


----------



## Krusty

JuliZ said:


> Thanks for reply. I sent them several e-mails... but they don't want to contact with me.


Hi Juli,

I'm with Ioline. I'm sorry you haven't heard back from someone. I'll be happy to answer any questions you have, on here.

Thanks,

Krusty


----------



## Gilberty51

Anyone know this system?
http://www.signmax.us/AchatenLigne/Product/Demo.aspx


----------



## charles95405

There is a long thread discussing this program...there about 3 versions out and then the 'what they call the professional version' Winpcsign pro. Prices are all over the place from about $29 to $230 with various degrees of ability to do rhinestones


----------



## bhind

Thanks for all the Info. I'm sure it will help alot . So alot demends on the type of plotter right.
Thanks Barb


----------



## miamirhinestone

this is a very cool post thanks


----------



## tita0618

Hi your information is amazin Iam new and star now doing heat transfer and rhinestone Iam oresdy have the printe rEpson WF1100 ,Heat transfe pres DK20s and waiting for my Cutter Signmax 24 inch w/rhinestones sofware I have my finger crusing becouse know a litle about all this,Iam disable and my wife and me w/made the clothes ,excume for my Inglish Iam a cuban .
Again thank you for your information.
Joe


----------



## muneca

hey, is there anyone else out there that's using the ioline crystal press these days? i was thinking of getting one in the near future. i thought i would have attended a show this year and i would see them there. but, no such luck. if anyone else has recently purchased one...let me know what you think.

thanks!


----------



## ccourtenay

muneca said:


> hey, is there anyone else out there that's using the ioline crystal press these days? i was thinking of getting one in the near future. i thought i would have attended a show this year and i would see them there. but, no such luck. if anyone else has recently purchased one...let me know what you think.
> 
> thanks!


Yes I purchased the crystal press II and have already sent it back..first off it didn't work with any of my stones (that I have 10's of thousands of), nor the pellosa or the swaraski (sp). So I called and they said I would probably be better off purchasing their stones..which I did. It worked one day, then stopped working..sent it back and they said the little mouth had dust in it and it had clogged the sensor and that now it works great..of course it would there are techs there. They refunded me my money, but made me pay, NOT to ship back to them..by the way 104.00 by fedex..but the shipping TO me..by the way $275.00 which is what they charge all their customers...hhmm handling charges almost 3 times more than the actual ship charges!!!! And they had the audacity to tell me that I actually saved $100.00 by not paying to ship back to them...so buyer beware..a little thing like dust can ruin a whole days production which is bad if you're trying to use this machine to pay itself off.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Just a simple reminder.......if you are using the funtime software and you choose to cut a template for lets say, 10ss stones....dont! You will need at least 3 to 4 times a larger cut to actually place those stones and remove them within the template. The software doesnt know what you are trying to do so dont design in the stone size you are using but the size you are cutting.


----------



## charles95405

I think I agree with David. Funtime and Winpcsign pro is from the same company..and if you are using Winpcsign, the sizes listed in the drop down dialog box is the measurement of the hole but the stones of that size will not easily brush in. with winpcsign, for a ss6, I will cut either ss7 or ss8...so the stones will go in easily and be easy to lift out. With DAS there is not a listing of sizes but rather you type in the size you want. example for a ss6, I will cut at 2.1mm. With R-Wear all the sizes listed are the measurement for swaroski stones which smaller. So when using R-wear I have created custom sizes that I use.


----------



## lattemarie

charles95405 said:


> I think I agree with David. Funtime and Winpcsign pro is from the same company..and if you are using Winpcsign, the sizes listed in the drop down dialog box is the measurement of the hole but the stones of that size will not easily brush in. with winpcsign, for a ss6, I will cut either ss7 or ss8...so the stones will go in easily and be easy to lift out. With DAS there is not a listing of sizes but rather you type in the size you want. example for a ss6, I will cut at 2.1mm. With R-Wear all the sizes listed are the measurement for swaroski stones which smaller. So when using R-wear I have created custom sizes that I use.


Thanks, Charles for the information about the stone sizes versus holes to cut! I see that you have quite a few of the rhinestone software programs that are available. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## sewwhat

I am new to the forum and this is a very informative list of information.
I have a small embroidery business and am considering adding rhinestone decoration as an option. My 1st question is what type of heat press is the best for rhinestone. I have been told that the clam shell might not give me a consistent even heating since the rhinestone might be different heights and the clam shell press has a hinged side (geo knight clamshell). I would like some advice regarding the "type" of press that would be best for rhinestone decoration. Is a 1500 watt 15x15 press sufficient or would you suggest the 16x20. Clamshell or swing-a-way? Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## LittleDogy

I want to get more into rhinestones. I've paid to have templates made for me and transfers too. My embroiderer just suggested I use a sticky flock system since I have a cutter. Does anyone know more about this? Or should I go another direction?


----------



## charles95405

Marie...I guess during the holidays and rush of work, I missed your post of Nov 11...sorry..I will send a PM to you


----------



## charles95405

Sewwhat.... I have been in this biz for over 10 years and have only used clam shell heat presses...I now have 3. I did start out with a 9x12 swing away...I have been doing rhinestones for 4 years and have no issues with doing transfers

Dog there is a thread that has info about sticky flock and rhinestones...I guess it is pretty easy but I have not joined the rush to use because it is just too expensive for me..I think it is around $20..give or take a couple bucks for an 18x12 sheet...so do the math...I think the originator of the sticky flock is at
My Shirt Connection, LLC - Bella M/C Rhinestones, Swarovski Rhinestones, Sticky Flock, Rhinestone Transfers, Hotfix Rhinestones, Rhinestone Templates, Rhinestone Cover sheets, Rhinestone Apparel, Stone Foam and More! but also there are some youtube videos like YouTube - Sticky Flock Templates for Rhinestone Transfers

also do a search on this forum


----------



## GJelly

ccourtenay said:


> Yes I purchased the crystal press II and have already sent it back..first off it didn't work with any of my stones (that I have 10's of thousands of), nor the pellosa or the swaraski (sp). So I called and they said I would probably be better off purchasing their stones..which I did. It worked one day, then stopped working..sent it back and they said the little mouth had dust in it and it had clogged the sensor and that now it works great..of course it would there are techs there. They refunded me my money, but made me pay, NOT to ship back to them..by the way 104.00 by fedex..but the shipping TO me..by the way $275.00 which is what they charge all their customers...hhmm handling charges almost 3 times more than the actual ship charges!!!! And they had the audacity to tell me that I actually saved $100.00 by not paying to ship back to them...so buyer beware..a little thing like dust can ruin a whole days production which is bad if you're trying to use this machine to pay itself off.


 
I realize this post was in November of 2010, but I'm really curious about the problem you had, basically al little more detail about how the machine was behaving when it was not working right. 

I got the second generation machine, CrystalPress II towards the end of last year. I have finally been able to get to it to get it going.

Once I figured out the Crystal Studio (not user friendly in the design mode) I sent designs to the machine and have had nothing but problems.

The current problem sounds similiar to yours and is related to the C-stick I think. I have not been able to get it to set more than 3 stones before it goes ga-flooie.

So I was wondering if you could describe how yours was acting up. 

Thanks in advance for your time, I look forward to seeing your reply.


----------



## LittleDogy

charles95405 said:


> I think the originator of the sticky flock is at
> My Shirt Connection, LLC - Bella M/C Rhinestones, Swarovski Rhinestones, Sticky Flock, Rhinestone Transfers, Hotfix Rhinestones, Rhinestone Templates, Rhinestone Cover sheets, Rhinestone Apparel, Stone Foam and More! but also there are some youtube videos like YouTube - Sticky Flock Templates for Rhinestone Transfers


Thank you Charles! I checked out the links you gave but it wasn't advertised as a "System" like my embroiderer called it. I guess all I need is template material since I can design and have a cutter. What else would I be looking for in a system that I don't already have?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Krusty

GJelly said:


> I realize this post was in November of 2010, but I'm really curious about the problem you had, basically al little more detail about how the machine was behaving when it was not working right.
> 
> I got the second generation machine, CrystalPress II towards the end of last year. I have finally been able to get to it to get it going.
> 
> Once I figured out the Crystal Studio (not user friendly in the design mode) I sent designs to the machine and have had nothing but problems.
> 
> The current problem sounds similiar to yours and is related to the C-stick I think. I have not been able to get it to set more than 3 stones before it goes ga-flooie.
> 
> So I was wondering if you could describe how yours was acting up.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time, I look forward to seeing your reply.


Hi Gjelly,

I'm with Ioline and I'd like to help. First of all, I'm sorry you are having this issue. Have you been in touch with anyone at the factory about the stones not picking up? I'm NOT a tech guy, but I would say there are two possibilities. 

First, we would need to know what kind of stones you are running. The CrystalPress II can run many kinds and brands of rhinestones that are not sold by Ioline, but not every kind or brand of rhinestone. Some are just the wrong shape for the cups that hold the stones. Now, if you got the stones from Ioline, that's clearly not the issue, and we need to get with you and get more info to diagnose it more closely. 

Regarding the issue of dust, some brands of inexpensive rhinestones are shipped with a lot of manufacturing debris in the bag with the stones. This was the case that caused CCourtney her problem. Though we had built in a filter to deal with dust on the the CrystalPress II, the amount of dust we were encountering in the field was much worse than what we found in our testing in-house, so we have added an improved filtering system since then. If you do not have this update, we need to get that to you. Again, if you DO have the update, get back to us and we will work with you to resolve the problem.

Krusty


----------



## ramdisk

Just an FYI for those that already have the Sure Cuts A Lot (SCAL2) program for their cricut or craft robo the newest version 2.028 now has the capability to convert images to a Rhinestone template. Keep in mind, that like funtime, you have to select a stone size 2-3 sizes larger for the stones to work in the template.

So far on my cricut for template material (green) that I got online I used a deep cut blade set to 3, pressure low, speed med. I then used the multicut feature in SCAL2, and set it to 3X and converted my graphic to rhinestones. This cut pretty well on my cricut and the low pressure with overcut gave pretty good round holes once weeded.

Nick


----------



## GJelly

Krusty said:


> Hi Gjelly,
> 
> I'm with Ioline and I'd like to help. First of all, I'm sorry you are having this issue. Have you been in touch with anyone at the factory about the stones not picking up? I'm NOT a tech guy, but I would say there are two possibilities.
> 
> First, we would need to know what kind of stones you are running. The CrystalPress II can run many kinds and brands of rhinestones that are not sold by Ioline, but not every kind or brand of rhinestone. Some are just the wrong shape for the cups that hold the stones. Now, if you got the stones from Ioline, that's clearly not the issue, and we need to get with you and get more info to diagnose it more closely.
> 
> Regarding the issue of dust, some brands of inexpensive rhinestones are shipped with a lot of manufacturing debris in the bag with the stones. This was the case that caused CCourtney her problem. Though we had built in a filter to deal with dust on the the CrystalPress II, the amount of dust we were encountering in the field was much worse than what we found in our testing in-house, so we have added an improved filtering system since then. If you do not have this update, we need to get that to you. Again, if you DO have the update, get back to us and we will work with you to resolve the problem.
> 
> Krusty


 
Morning Krusty, thanks for your reply.


You asked: "Have you been in touch with anyone at the factory about the stones not picking up?" 


My machine was picking up the stones just fine. In my opinion, after it set them on the transfer paper, the sensors were not picking up enough light to tell the machine to get the next stone.

The pick tool kept pushing down on the stone it set, kind of like it did not get the message the stone had been set. It did not matter how many times I pushed the reset button, it would not move on.

Until I removed the stone from the transfer and hit the reset. Then it would move on, get the next stone, set it where it belonged, and start being naughty again. 

I talked to the nice tech guys at Ioline and acually, my machine is at Ioline right now getting updated to the newest firmware, filters, etc.

As for the stones, I was running Ioline stones, but thanks for the dust info. I never thought about that, probably because it's so fine we can't really see it. I suppose a blast with some canned air on a new batch would help with that issue. Get the dust off so they will seal to the pickup tool and keep the dust down so the sensors will work at their optimum.

I think the people at Ioline are great. They are always helpful and nice and recognize the frustration experienced when a piece of equipment isn't working as expected. I just figure that any / all the fixes on this machine is going to make their next generation machine and software even better.

That's if for now. I need to get to work. Thanks again for your reply.

G.


----------



## LittleDogy

charles95405 said:


> I think the originator of the sticky flock is at
> My Shirt Connection, LLC - Bella M/C Rhinestones, Swarovski Rhinestones, Sticky Flock, Rhinestone Transfers, Hotfix Rhinestones, Rhinestone Templates, Rhinestone Cover sheets, Rhinestone Apparel, Stone Foam and More! but also there are some youtube videos like YouTube - Sticky Flock Templates for Rhinestone Transfers


I ended up getting free samples from the company above and a friend gave me some Hartco stuff too. I found the flock stuff easier to use so I ended up ordering a starter kit. Everything showed up and I'm happy right now...

I'm heading to the ISS show in Long Beach so maybe I will see something else there too. The Iolone Rhinestone System Looks interesting. Hopefully they will be there?


----------



## allhamps

I too just bought the "new" Crystal Press II. If I do this correctly, here is a link to a thread that was started recently on the forum:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t126366.html


----------



## rjp739

at this time rhinestone market is caos.
all cutter company make they own software.do not want share driver.
problem come from there.
1. knk.ace idesigner...--> all same program(engraelab)
they just trick driver for they own brand name.
2. smart cut pro? ---> it is co cut sign program.
3.funtime. winpcsign, finecut...---> all same plug in.

I do not like this caos market. because they are not special. all that from coreldraw.
what do you think photoshop work only epson print. paintshop work only hp. autocad work only samsung...
it is very funny... at this time most cutter have enough force througn same sandblust rubber.
hopely oneday someome make professional rhinestom template software like photoshop.
all software is very good but they need share to improve this world. do not just following money.
I saw one of best possible. it is corel macro. if they make more graphics icon for easy understand, that is best. main reason is most cutter support coredraw driver.
then we can buy any cutter(not only for rhinestone. for sign, for t-shirts, for screenprint, for bluprint,....)
let's make open this problem


----------



## Pearls

Don't know when you all made this a sticky....but ummm thanks


----------



## dtogs

I have a variety of Rhinestone programs and find the latest release of Wilcom Embroidery software with Rhinestone capability has them all beat. Granted, if you do not have a need for High-End embroidery software it can be cost prohibitive.


----------



## lattemarie

dtogs said:


> I have a variety of Rhinestone programs and find the latest release of Wilcom Embroidery software with Rhinestone capability has them all beat.


Wow this is really nice! Especially for those of us who already have embroidery software... easy add on. 

Just out of curiosity, how much does the add on run?


----------



## RCouture

Dang, wish I would have seen this months ago! This is an awesome list!


----------



## sewandgarden

I have Wilcom, do you know how much the update cost if rhinestoning is in the update. Thanks.


----------



## Claudio

There is a best (and more affordable) software: HOTFIX ERA (d-era.com).
This software is sold as standalone (rhinestone / sequin design), or it may be purchased with STITCH ERA LIBERTY (to produce multi-decoration designs).
This software is compatible with vinyl cutters (for stencil making) as well as motif making machines (Decor, CAMS, Libero, etc). It is ideal for those who are looking to grow up (it doesn't make you slave of a specific machine brand, and you may re-use all the designs on different machine brands & models).


----------



## charles95405

Be careful in buying the hit fix era system...when I spoke with a rep at the last trade show you needed to by tbe driver for your cutter, which about the same cost of the software. I saw it working and was not very impressed....but to each his own


----------



## Claudio

Yes, you are right.

The software includes many design and editing tools, but output options are not included by default.

It is important to select the right software configuration in order to earn money on unnecessary drivers covering all kind of machines.

If necessary, drivers for other machines can be purchased later.

Sierra Technology is offering demonstration systems (for a limited time) under demand. Those systems are full-functional, then there are no hidden risks.


----------



## BigLousTees

I have Corel Draw X4 and have used a basic ioline Crystal program I purchased in Long Beach ISS Show. But it is vary basic. I just purchased a little program from MACROMONSTER Its called (Rstone) for CorelDraw. A guy by the name of Jeff made the macro add-on for Corel $50.00 yah 50.00 dollars and well worth it. Work like a dream, if you screen print you can make you screen to fit perfectly along with you rhinestones. Compared to what I had it a bomb. Thank Jeff.


----------



## Don-ColDesi

Claudio said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> The software includes many design and editing tools, but output options are not included by default.
> 
> It is important to select the right software configuration in order to earn money on unnecessary drivers covering all kind of machines.
> 
> If necessary, drivers for other machines can be purchased later.
> 
> Sierra Technology is offering demonstration systems (for a limited time) under demand. Those systems are full-functional, then there are no hidden risks.


Claudio,

This is great news. I assume that we, your distributors, will be getting the information on how to offer this to our customers soon. I look forward to the update.


----------



## kristimck

sewandgarden said:


> I have Wilcom, do you know how much the update cost if rhinestoning is in the update. Thanks.


Hi LatteMarie, 

What version of Wilcom software do you have? The rhinestone tools come standard with an upgrade to the latest DecoStudio and EmbroideryStudio e2. Need to check prices with your Wilcom distributor. 

For those who havent got Wilcom software, DecoStudio is the entry level software but has full functioning rhinestone capability and contains CorelDRAW graphics suite so it's well worth considering, even if you arent doing much embroidery.


----------



## lattemarie

Thank-you for the info. Kristi! I do not own Wilcom, but was curious about the rhinestone portion since someone here mentioned it. It sounds like a nice addition for those that do own Wilcom. 



kristimck said:


> Hi LatteMarie,
> 
> What version of Wilcom software do you have? The rhinestone tools come standard with an upgrade to the latest DecoStudio and EmbroideryStudio e2. Need to check prices with your Wilcom distributor.
> 
> For those who havent got Wilcom software, DecoStudio is the entry level software but has full functioning rhinestone capability and contains CorelDRAW graphics suite so it's well worth considering, even if you arent doing much embroidery.


----------



## MarStephenson761

Just another update to this list regarding CAMS automatic rhinestone machines: SWF changed their name to Coldesi  and they are now the SOLE suppliers and service house for CAMS machines in North America. Mesa is no longer affiliated.


----------



## katruax

dtogs said:


> I have a variety of Rhinestone programs and find the latest release of Wilcom Embroidery software with Rhinestone capability has them all beat. Granted, if you do not have a need for High-End embroidery software it can be cost prohibitive.


To further complicate the choices I have the DRAWings Embroidery Software and they too next week will be releasing DRAWings Pro vX6 and it will have a rhinestone function... Basically the same program as the Janome branded Artistic Crystals. MSRP on Artisitic Crystals is $399.00 works with CorelDRAW... Same with DRAWings...

The Artistic Sewing Suite at $799.00 have the DRAWings Embroidery software built in and the Artistic Crystals and a Cutwork function... So honestly that is a pretty good price considering other Rhinestone only programs are at a similar price point... I do embroidery too so these are of interest to me as well.

In my honest opinion no rhinestone software yet does what we need... It's a fast moving marketplace with things popping up every day it seems... I think at some point it will settle down a bit though and the cream will rise to the top...

I'm probably going to invest in the $400 for my DRAWings software... And see how the software works... Worst case the rhinestone function is lousy and I have updated embroidery software as I've been using DRAWings since the day it came out.

There is not much info but there is some you can check out here:

Artistic Creative Products

Kevin


----------



## Bling Art USA

katruax said:


> I'm probably going to invest in the $400 for my DRAWings software... And see how the software works... Worst case the rhinestone function is lousy and I have updated embroidery software as I've been using DRAWings since the day it came out.


Kevin, how did this turn out?


----------



## katruax

Bling Art USA said:


> Kevin, how did this turn out?


I did purchase the upgrade... I certainly like the embroidery enhancements...

As for the rhinestone features... There are a few features I like but when I'm evaluating rhinestone software I have to look at for the money what other options exist and then of those which do I like best...

For the money... $299 on the street for rhinestone only functions is just OKt... I don't think it's "THE" answer but it has a very similar to workflow to CorelDRAW which I like because I know CorelDRAW pretty well... The one thing it does "special" and is very important to me is when adding stones it applies the stones to the path... I change the path and the stones follow the path and as I change the path the number of required stones will change automatically as well... That is a must for me... 

If I didn't have CorelDRAW I would maybe recommend it based on the other available options out there... The only thing in it's price range I could compare it to is WinPC Sign... I like Artistic Crystals simply because it applies the stones to the paths... WinPC Sign does not... 

Now that said... Artistic Crystals cutting compared to WinPC Sign... WinPC Sign wins hands down... Artistic Crystals can't select stones by size or by size and color... WinPC Sign can...

So for these reasons it's a software I think is worth mentioning... But due to some of it's limitations in this first generation of the software I think I would pass... I don't know how I would get any work done if I only had it to rely on for all my rhinestone design... It's fills are not really any better than other rhinestone software offers and for most the fill capabilities are important and there is nothing "special" in Artistic Crystals on that front.

Now HotFix Era does have some "special" fill options so it truly brings something new to the table but then is lacking in other areas... 

So "THE" rhinestone software solution... Still escapes us... But in time these programs will get better and better...

Kevin


----------



## HotFix Tech

A Rhinestone machine that is now listed on here is the Decor automatic rhinestone setting machine. 
It does not use an air compressor. 
here is the link to the distributor that sells them. Great machines! very low maintenance. 
Rhinestone Setting Equipment & Spangle Setting Equipment


----------



## Mrdesign

charles95405 said:


> I think I agree with David. Funtime and Winpcsign pro is from the same company..and if you are using Winpcsign, the sizes listed in the drop down dialog box is the measurement of the hole but the stones of that size will not easily brush in. with winpcsign, for a ss6, I will cut either ss7 or ss8...so the stones will go in easily and be easy to lift out. With DAS there is not a listing of sizes but rather you type in the size you want. example for a ss6, I will cut at 2.1mm. With R-Wear all the sizes listed are the measurement for swaroski stones which smaller. So when using R-wear I have created custom sizes that I use.


Do you like DAS, I bought and am still having alot of problems. Can not get GCC cutter to work.


----------



## Mrdesign

do you like Digital Art Solutions, I purchased in January and am still having a lot of problems. The cutter GCC still not working right


----------



## charles95405

redesign....pm me with your phone number and I will call and see if we can get you up and running or figure out what issues you have with the cutter.


----------



## Leg cramps

rjp739 said:


> at this time rhinestone market is caos.
> all cutter company make they own software.do not want share driver.
> problem come from there.
> 1. knk.ace idesigner...--> all same program(engraelab)
> they just trick driver for they own brand name.
> 2. smart cut pro? ---> it is co cut sign program.
> 3.funtime. winpcsign, finecut...---> all same plug in.
> 
> I do not like this caos market. because they are not special. all that from coreldraw.
> what do you think photoshop work only epson print. paintshop work only hp. autocad work only samsung...
> it is very funny... at this time most cutter have enough force througn same sandblust rubber.
> hopely oneday someome make professional rhinestom template software like photoshop.
> all software is very good but they need share to improve this world. do not just following money.
> I saw one of best possible. it is corel macro. if they make more graphics icon for easy understand, that is best. main reason is most cutter support coredraw driver.
> then we can buy any cutter(not only for rhinestone. for sign, for t-shirts, for screenprint, for bluprint,....)
> let's make open this problem


 this man knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Amy Ho

Thank you... It help me a lot... But seems every link go back to the Forum.. What happen?..


----------



## Custom Tags

We are about to try to do Rhinestones. Was looking for a plug in for photoshop elements or a plugin for Corel draw 6 that works good. Anyone know of one ?


----------



## katruax

Custom Tags said:


> We are about to try to do Rhinestones. Was looking for a plug in for photoshop elements or a plugin for Corel draw 6 that works good. Anyone know of one ?



You can't create rhinestone patterns with Photoshop Elements but CorelDRAW X6 is a perfect choice...

There are several rhinestone Macros for CorelDRAW...

RStones 2 $49.00

rStones - rStones 2 overview

and DrawStones2 $34.95

Programs & Macros for CorelDRAW Graphics Suite: DrawStone2

Both are pretty basic and don't offer much in the way of training to use them and I don't mean that as a bad thing... It's just one of the limitations of most rhinestone software... There is very little "REAL" training available for any rhinestone software...

But both of these macros are great for easy basic designs... RStones 2 in my opinion is the better of the two but DRAWStone is no far behind... They are pretty equal...

Kevin


----------



## Custom Tags

thanks.
I will check into them. anybody have a quick way to learn Coreldraw 6?


----------



## katruax

Custom Tags said:


> thanks.
> I will check into them. anybody have a quick way to learn Coreldraw 6?


A quick way to learn CorelDRAW?... Nope you just have to dive in....

That said there are loads of video tutorials on YouTube... Actually lynda.com | Online video tutorials & training and Online software tutorials, training CDs, Photoshop Tutorials, Dreamweaver Tutorials, Apple Tutorials from vtc.com have nice courses on CorelDRAW worth checking out too...

Kevin


----------



## Custom Tags

I will check them out. Thanks so much for posting the link


----------



## kingwoo

I think "the rhinestone world" is a great place for rhinestone maker. It has many useful fonts.


----------



## glittering gold

Hello everyone,
Am the latest member of this forum from India joined about a month ago, The reason of joining this forum is whenever I searched about anything related with rhinestones, there was always a result of this forum among others with options. I did go through a few pages since I joined and found that every member is active in suggesting solutions to other which is worth appreciating in fact with claps. 
Now to the point, Can someone be kind to suggest me a low costing template making machine and a designing software. The reason behind going for cheaper stuff is, I live in India and doing small business of wall hangings with a plan of adding some glitter to it. The main problem is if anything comes from outside has to be paid in Dollars which has to be multiplied by 70 + additional shipping cost and local taxes which makes it unaffordable. 
Its something like this
(Subtotal: 23347.93 INR
Shipping: 6598.34 INR
Duty / Tax: 6028.73 INR
Loss and Damage Protection remove: 719.50 INR
Order Total: 36694.50 INR
This is about brother ScanNcut CM350R. ( Which is originally costing $ 299.99) I hope everyone got it, Now waiting for some action. 
Thanks for your time.


----------

